
Google hikes YouTube TV price from $40 to $50 - yawz
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/10/google-hikes-youtube-tv-price-from-40-to-50/
======
ChrisLTD
I'm grandfathered into the old rate, so presumably I'm getting a hike from $35
to $50. That's honestly enough of a price increase that I should probably shop
around again or maybe even go back to cable TV.

